# Butterfly, serie TV su bambino trans



## Willy Wonka (17 Ottobre 2018)

Il 13 Ottobre, nel corso del Festival delle Serie TV a Milano, è stato proiettato un episodio della miniserie Butterfly, prodotta da FoxLife.
La serie, in arrivo a Dicembre su FoxLife (114 di Sky) è uno dei prodotti più attesi della prossima stagione.
Racconta la storia di un bambino di 11 anni, Max, che convince i genitori, separati, ad affrontare assieme il percorso per diventare una femmina.
La serie, in sintesi, tratta il tema della disforia di genere nei minori. Nel regno Unito, dove la serie è già in trasmissione, è stata piazzata la domenica sera su ITV dopo X Factor e sta raccogliendo un elevato numero di telespettatori e recensioni positive, in particolare dalla comunità LGBT.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il 13 Ottobre, nel corso del Festival delle Serie TV a Milano, è stato proiettato un episodio della miniserie Butterfly, prodotta da FoxLife.
> La serie, in arrivo a Dicembre su FoxLife (114 di Sky) è uno dei prodotti più attesi della prossima stagione.
> Racconta la storia di un bambino di 11 anni, Max, che convince i genitori, separati, ad affrontare assieme il percorso per diventare una femmina.
> La serie, in sintesi, tratta il tema della disforia di genere nei minori. Nel regno Unito, dove la serie è già in trasmissione, è stata piazzata la domenica sera su ITV dopo X Factor e sta raccogliendo un elevato numero di telespettatori e recensioni positive, in particolare dalla comunità LGBT.



11 anni? Mi pare una grossissima forzatura..


----------



## __king george__ (17 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il 13 Ottobre, nel corso del Festival delle Serie TV a Milano, è stato proiettato un episodio della miniserie Butterfly, prodotta da FoxLife.
> La serie, in arrivo a Dicembre su FoxLife (114 di Sky) è uno dei prodotti più attesi della prossima stagione.
> Racconta la storia di un bambino di 11 anni, Max, che convince i genitori, separati, ad affrontare assieme il percorso per diventare una femmina.
> La serie, in sintesi, tratta il tema della disforia di genere nei minori. Nel regno Unito, dove la serie è già in trasmissione, è stata piazzata la domenica sera su ITV dopo X Factor e sta raccogliendo un elevato numero di telespettatori e recensioni positive, in particolare dalla comunità LGBT.



beh...argomento parecchio spinoso...la disforia di genere (che equivale a quello che chiamano disturbo di identità di genere a meno che non faccio confusione) è considerata dalla medicina una patologia precisa e reale...ne più ne meno che del morbillo...pertanto è giusto che se ne parli….

ma è davvero considerata cosi? chiedo perché senza essere informati si rischia di dire delle sciocchezze su argomenti come questi...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il 13 Ottobre, nel corso del Festival delle Serie TV a Milano, è stato proiettato un episodio della miniserie Butterfly, prodotta da FoxLife.
> La serie, in arrivo a Dicembre su FoxLife (114 di Sky) è uno dei prodotti più attesi della prossima stagione.
> Racconta la storia di un bambino di 11 anni, Max, che convince i genitori, separati, ad affrontare assieme il percorso per diventare una femmina.
> La serie, in sintesi, tratta il tema della disforia di genere nei minori. Nel regno Unito, dove la serie è già in trasmissione, è stata piazzata la domenica sera su ITV dopo X Factor e sta raccogliendo un elevato numero di telespettatori e recensioni positive, in particolare dalla comunità LGBT.



Povero mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

La tv "alternativa" di Sky... Se non fosse per le partite e per Sky Arte avrei disdetto l'abbonamento già da anni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Ottobre 2018)

Se sti messaggi malati iniziano a passare anche attraverso serie tv e affini è la fine proprio


----------



## Nils (17 Ottobre 2018)

Serie che non guarderei mai, anche se vedessi la TV,

per quel che mi riguarda ognuno faccia quel che gli pare del suo privato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2018)

Non capisco onestamente che problema ci sia. Ogni persona è libera di essere ciò che vuole, amare ciò che vuole e vestirsi come meglio crede. 

Conosco Trans e Gay che valgono 100 volte un etero, come conosco Trans e gay che sono dei matti che avrebbero fatto danni anche se fossero stati etero.

Odio chi li considera qualcosa in più o in meno di un Etero, uguale chi li sostiene sempre e comunque .


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco onestamente che problema ci sia. Ogni persona è libera di essere ciò che vuole, amare ciò che vuole e vestirsi come meglio crede.
> 
> Conosco Trans e Gay che valgono 100 volte un etero, come conosco Trans e gay che sono dei matti che avrebbero fatto danni anche se fossero stati etero.
> 
> Odio chi li considera qualcosa in più o in meno di un Etero, uguale chi li sostiene sempre e comunque .



A 11 anni? Ma dai...


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Ottobre 2018)

Per il primo episodio, andato in onda in Gran Bretagna il 14 Ottobre, ITV ha registrato circa 3 milioni di telespettatori, un successo inaspettato.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Ottobre 2018)

Contrarissimo ai diritti LGBT, in particolare alle adozioni. Ogni bambino ha DIRITTO ad un padre e ad una madre, immaginate le prese in giro a scuola! Dio (per chi crede, per chi è ateo la natura) ha creato l'Uomo e la Donna, che sono opposti e si attraggono. Dobbiamo difendere la nostra natura. Chi afferma che i gay siano contronatura non offende nessuno, dice la verità


----------



## 7vinte (17 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Povero mondo.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A 11 anni? Ma dai...



no no il mio era un discorso piu ampio non riferito a questo film ( o quello che è ). 

L'argomento è molto delicato, un bambino di 11 anni può veramente rendersi conto se ha un problema di genere ?


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no il mio era un discorso piu ampio non riferito a questo film ( o quello che è ).
> 
> L'argomento è molto delicato, un bambino di 11 anni può veramente rendersi conto se ha un problema di genere ?



A scanso di equivoci, perché non l'ho scritto nel primo post, è ispirato ad una storia vera. Potete fare tranquillamente qualche ricerca online se volete.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Boh, dove andremo a finire?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no il mio era un discorso piu ampio non riferito a questo film ( o quello che è ).
> 
> L'argomento è molto delicato, un bambino di 11 anni può veramente rendersi conto se ha un problema di genere ?



In generale posso essere d'accordo col tuo precedente post: un mio caro amico che conosco da 20 anni è omosessuale, persona validissima che tra l'altro insegna all'università.
La follia per me è prendere ad esempio un 11enne che è impossibile abbia preso piena coscienza della propria sessualità. E' una forzatura terribile che porterà molti ad elaborare in maniera negativa questa storia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A 11 anni? Ma dai...



.


----------



## Kayl (18 Ottobre 2018)

vi stupite per gli 11? mesi fa c'era un programma che parlava proprio di ragazzini così e dei genitori che cercavano di educarli secondo il sesso che loro dicevano sentire proprio, e c'erano storie di bambini di 4-5 anni! Ora potete anche vomitare, io l'ho già fatto


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco onestamente che problema ci sia. Ogni persona è libera di essere ciò che vuole, amare ciò che vuole e vestirsi come meglio crede.
> 
> Conosco Trans e Gay che valgono 100 volte un etero, come conosco Trans e gay che sono dei matti che avrebbero fatto danni anche se fossero stati etero.
> 
> Odio chi li considera qualcosa in più o in meno di un Etero, uguale chi li sostiene sempre e comunque .



Lollo hai ragione in senso generale, ma che la tv veicoli certi messaggi è sbagliatissimo..la tv può veicolare l'integrazione ma qui per me si entra nella propaganda..
Si rischia di creare una profonda confusione nella testa di chi guarda certe cose..
Perché poi bisogna vedere come viene presentato il tutto..e non vorrei immaginare bambini che si iniziano a chiedere se non sarebbe meglio diventare femmine se ci fanno perfino le serie in tv su questo tema..


----------



## Nils (18 Ottobre 2018)

Incredibile l'ignoranza con cui si parla di questo argomento, intendo "ignoranza" nel senso letterale, non offensivo.

Lasciando perdere l'intervento degno di un talebano in cui si afferma che l'omosessualità sia fuori natura, falso perchè l'omosessualità è presente in praticamente tutte le specie animali, anzi più sono socialmente evolute e maggiore è l'incidenza, anche nella storia della civiltà umana l'omosessualità è sempre stata presente in tutte le culture, dalle più liberali a quelle più coercitive, e sempre con quellla percentuale pressapoco del 10%, talmente costante da non poter essere un caso.
La scienza oggi non la ritiene una deviazione patologica.

SI parla di bambini di 11 anni non coscienti della propria sessualità, non so voi, ma io a 11 anni freguentavo la 5° elementare e avevo la fidanzatina... ovviamente solo bacini, ma l'orientamento erà già ben delineato.

Si fa anche una grande confusione fra identità di genere e sesso "materiale"
parliamoci chiaro, un bambino preadolescente non è che passi le giornate a sognare di prenderlo nel didietro, non sa nemmeno che esiste questo aspetto, ma psicologicamente è ben conscio di sentirsi femmina.

Alla fine il dito va sempre nella piaga, a una persona eterosessuale non può fregare nulla del mondo LGBT, io resto convinto che l'omofobia nasconda dei malesseri interiori, probabilmente più seri della stessa omosessualità.

Ultima analisi, la confusione che si fa spesso fra religione e spiritualita o fede,
la fede è l'istinto innato delle persone nel credere in un Dio o in uno scopo superiore della vita,
la religione è una semplice convenzione sociale, ad esempio gli anglosassoni, di cui non amo molto la cultura, in questo caso sono più progrediti e permettono il matrimonio anche ai preti,
l'alta incidenza degli abusi e della pedofilia nei preti delle altre confessioni, non è casuale, semplicemente l'astinenza porta a squilibri psicologici, se uno nasce "omosessuale" magari diventa uno stilista, non si fa prete, l'omosessualità nel clero nasce dalla innaturale astinenza, che è un comportamento deviato, con gravi conseguenze psichiche e probabilmente anche fisiche.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Incredibile l'ignoranza con cui si parla di questo argomento, intendo "ignoranza" nel senso letterale, non offensivo.
> 
> Lasciando perdere l'intervento degno di un talebano in cui si afferma che l'omosessualità sia fuori natura, falso perchè l'omosessualità è presente in praticamente tutte le specie animali, anzi più sono socialmente evolute e maggiore è l'incidenza, anche nella storia della civiltà umana l'omosessualità è sempre stata presente in tutte le culture, dalle più liberali a quelle più coercitive, e sempre con quellla percentuale pressapoco del 10%, talmente costante da non poter essere un caso.
> La scienza oggi non la ritiene una deviazione patologica.
> ...



Quoto praticamente tutto , ad eccezione degli animali dove può avvenire ma a particolari condizioni e solo per alcune specie, ho una figlia di 12 anni e credo comunque non riuscirei mai a vedere questo tipo di serie TV con lei, probabilmente è vietata ai minori o si consiglia una visione con adulti perché l'argomento è difficile, in ogni caso credo che la società futura diventerà molto più tollerante e questo non può fare che bene.


----------



## Nils (18 Ottobre 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Quoto praticamente tutto , ad eccezione degli animali dove può avvenire ma a particolari condizioni e solo per alcune specie, ho una figlia di 12 anni e credo comunque non riuscirei mai a vedere questo tipo di serie TV con lei, probabilmente è vietata ai minori o si consiglia una visione con adulti perché l'argomento è difficile, in ogni caso credo che la società futura diventerà molto più tollerante e questo non può fare che bene.



Nemmeno io la farei vedere a mio figlio, è comunque un argomento che se non sentito dal minore, non vedo il motivo di presentarglielo.
Comunque l'ho cresciuto insegnandogli il rispetto per le diversità di qualsiasi genere,
mi sentirei umiliato e deluso come padre se lo scoprissi a fare discorsi come alcuni che ho letto qui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2018)

Il futuro che ci aspetta


----------



## Kayl (4 Novembre 2018)

tra l'altro ci sono molti casi (ci fanno anche dei servizi trovabili anche su youtube) di adulti (specie uomini) che hanno scelto di cambiare sesso quando erano ragazzini o anche prima e che una volta cresciuti si sono pentiti perché si sono resi conto che non era ciò che volevano veramente ma che solo con la crescita se ne sono resi conto e che vorrebbero tornare indietro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il futuro che ci aspetta



Il fatto che lui sia ebreo è perfetto


----------



## juventino (5 Novembre 2018)

Il problema non sono i trans, i gay e i diritti che hanno acquisito (e che ancora devono acquisire in alcuni casi), ma come al solito è l'integralismo delle associazioni LGBT unito al fatto che, come molte altre ONG dei settori più disparati, si sono fatte riempire le tasche di denaro dai soliti predoni finanziari (ovviamente spacciati da filantropi) fino a compromettersi totalmente e diventare (più o meno inconsapevolmente) uno strumento al loro servizio.
Il dramma, per loro, è che se un giorno dovessero tornare al potere forze oscurantiste e davvero fasciste sarebbero i primi ad essere sbranati vivi per saziare la sete vendicativa delle masse, proprio perché ormai queste cose si sanno.
Stanno rischiando inconsapevolmente di incamminarsi verso la più feroce e violenta restaurazione oscurantista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2018)

Sto guardando la seconda puntata. Per adesso mi sta piacendo, dovrebbero vederlo tutti giusto per capire il dramma che vivono queste persone ( quelle normali, non quelle che vanno al Gay Pride)


----------

